# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Maqedoni: Shqiptarë, apo arabë shqipfolës?

## proscriptor

Lexojeni kete artikullin, pjesa e dyte e "Binladensat e Ballkanit" nga Michael Totten. Pjesa e pare merret me mosmyslimanizmin e Dardanise, kurse e dyta me arabizmin e Maqedonise, dhe megjithese eshte thene shpesh dhe ketu ne forum eshte ajo qe bie me shume ne sy kur shkon atje, a ka shqiptare ne Maqedoni apo arabe qe gabimisht flasin shqip? Merrni mundimin lexojeni:

http://www.michaeltotten.com/archive...n-ladens-1.php

----------


## gatusso

Definitivisht ,ne kete forum perveq Moderatoreve dhe Supermoderatoreve ,ka nevoj edhe per Veterinar ,qe te kujdeset per disa Kafsh ketu qe hapin tema "Fushash" qe sjellin perqarje dhe urrejtje ndermjet shqiptareve .

Lus Moderatoret (me qense nuk ka veterinar) qe ta shkyej kete gazetë???

----------


## proscriptor

E lexove shkrimin? Apo i ke aftesite motorike te gjenomes aziatike me te theksume se ato shqiptare?



Meqe tema eshte e tille, nqs nuk eshte problem, do te doja te dija nga arabet e Maqedonise qe shkruajne ne forum se ku e kane mesuar shqipen?

Duke perjashtu gjenetikisht pjesen arabe te shqipfolesve te Maqedonise, mbetet nje pyetje dhe per shqiptaret biologjike te atjeshem, qe nuk e di a jane shumice a pakice mes shqipfolesve, sepse te them te drejten shumica qe kam pa ne sy te lire jane nga Lindja Mesme. Pra pyetja eshte: A duan te jene me shqiptare, apo iu pelqen arabizmi, iu eshte bere natyre e dyte?

Apo kane frike nga arabet e atjeshem dhe jane mbyllur e nuk flasin se iu kane mesuar qe te vegjel se qe te jesh shqiptar duhet te jesh arab? Si eshte puna?

----------


## GL_Branch

proscriptor aman kshtu kemi qene edhe ne para 30 vjeti (si Shqiperi ashtu edhe Kosove) me kohe do zhduken gjitha, rinia shqiptare atje eshte e njejte me Shqiperi/Kosove por gjenerata e vjeter jane paksa me devotshem per fe.

----------


## master2006

Te mjeret ne, kane hyre greket shqipfoles ne forum dhe duan ti perçajne shqiptaret mes vete...

----------


## Teliomenos1

qe kane ndikim te madh arabet ne maqedoni, kete nuk mund ta fshehe dot asnje.. mund te shohesh edhe postime apo tema te hapura ne kete forum nga pro-islamike-arabe.. ka me dhjetra ne mos me qindra. mos harrojme edhe ata "shtetas te ish jugosllavise" qe u kapen ne usa dhe qe kishin xhiruar kasete per nderrmarjet qe do benin ne akte terroriste.. nese kjo ceshtje nuk ju dhemb juve nga maqedonia, duhet te dini qe jemi nje komb ne shqiptaret dhe na dhemb ne te tjerve.

----------


## pryll

Shkrimet e ktij Tottenit qekan të mprehta metërmen. Problemi është serioz, dersa e kanë vënë re dhe të hujt. vk 

Në lidhje me temën, ja psh ky personi:




> "Shpetim Mahmudi teaches at the University of Tetovo and belongs to the Bektashi order of Sufi mystics."


është ajo që në gjuhën shkencore kombi shqiptar e quan *magjyp* ose *jevg*. Por ky në Maqedoni quhet _shqiptar_ identifikohet si shqiptar, dhe madje ky është arketip i shqiptarit të Maqedonisë... ! Dhe gatuzzos me masterin e mulin sipër i duket normale që ky xhaja lart të jetë shqiptar sepse dhe këta të tre kanë të njëjtën përbërje me kët xhajën lart.

Kjo do të thotë që tema e proskriptorit është në shënjestër... dhe që bullgari, turku e serbi paskan bo kërdinë anej.


Ose psh kjo duhet të jetë tradita e vjetër shqiptare që ruhet me fanatizëm në Maqedoni, nga _shqiptarët_ si Shpëtimi:

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Proscriptor, nuk jane arabe shqipfoles , thjesht ca me kunguj se shqiptaret e tjere. Po brezi i ri nuk do ndjeke rrugen e shtrembet turko-arabe te prinderve, por ate shqiptare e pastaj do plasin fishekzjarret ashtu sic duhet ne Maqedoni.

E kam thene disa here, shqiptaret e maqedonise kane nevoje per nja 20 vjet kanun, qe te c'turqizohen njehere  e pastaj te kalohet tek demokracia.
Ne kosove praktikohej kanuni, deri vone, ne maqedoni kanuni ska kalu fare, me zakonet e sheriatit kane kalu gjithe kohen.

----------


## Jack Watson

Kam qenë disa herë në Maqedoni për disa punë të mijat, dhe me keqardhje them që sjanë si ne, janë shumë të prapambetur, kanë mentalitet shumë të mbyllur në krahasim mentalitetin në Shqipëri. Dhe pa diskutim që feja, në atë mënyre si ata e ushtrojnë dhe me atë ndikim që ka aty i ka tjetërsuar :rrotullo syte: . Në Kosovë është 100 herë më ndryshe se në Maqedoni, edhe pse janë aq afër gjeografikisht. Se di si do vejë halli i këtyre, po kështu si e anë nisur drejt Iranit dhe Afganistanit po shkojnë.

--------

Nga artikulli:




> “You see that?” he said and gestured to a building with opaque glass windows. “They took it from us and turned it into a classroom for their propaganda. An Egyptian woman teaches Albanian women in Arabic even though no one speaks Arabic here. Don’t let anyone see you take a picture of it.”

----------


## Jack Watson

*Çar lidhje kemi me kta?
*
Shifeni pak kët klip në youtube, nga Maqedonia vjen. Kan bo edhe këngë SHQIP për xhihadin dhe vëllezërit në Irak... 







----
Ja dhe kjo për Al Zarkuain...






---
Ja dhe kjo:






***Pse mër shqiptarë jan kta? Shqiptari tu zhgrry për Azinë dhe Afrikën?! Jo mër dak, gjeni naj kombsi tjetër, mos na flliqni emrin tonë.

----------


## RaPSouL

Ore ato janë vetëm një përqindje e vogël dhe nuk janë shqiptarë por magjup shqipfolës...

Ikni mos u merni me analiza koti, unë ju tregoj se cbëhet këndej e jo ai që me siguri asnjëher se ka parë me syt e vet këtë vend këtu.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

bobo kjo e dyta ishte skandal fare. Keta kane lojtur krejt nga fiqiri . Mblidhi dhite o popull ....

----------


## Jack Watson

Ja dhe me flamur arab....

----------


## GL_Branch

Jack Watson me dite se kush eshte ai kengetar qe po kendon ne ate menyre ja kisha pre gjuhen, se po kendon ne emer te shqiptarve, ai gabel eshte i lire me kendu ne gjuhe te tjera por jo gjuhen tone.

ma skandal se kjo video nuk ke ku e qon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXDr3...eature=related

----------


## brooklyn2007

Me duket se nuk po behet vleresimi i duhur i situates. Ne Maqedoni eshte e vertete qe ka shume shqiptare qe e praktikojne fene islame ne menyre fanatike. Por te mos harrojme dicka. Shqiptaret e Maqedonise ishin dhe jane shqiptaret me me pak te drejta qytetare ne Ish-Jugosllavi dhe rrjedhimisht jane lene ne harrese nga qeveria e vendit. Si pasoje e ketij diskriminimi ka ndodhur dhe ky fenomeni i ekstremizmit fetar, por qe ka dhe anet e tij te mira. Ne rast se shqiptaret ortodokse te Maqedonise u asimiluan shume shpejt, ndryshe ndodhi me ata qe ishin muslimane. Feja muslimane ne nje fare menyre ruajti kombesine e kesaj pjese te kombit shqiptar. Pra a duhet bere feja islame ne kete rast fajtore e vetme per mungesen e kultures europiane tek shqiptaret ne Maqedoni?! Une mendoj se nje gje e tille do te ishte gabim. Megjithate sot ne Maqedoni kjo pjese e popullsise ka shume me te drejta se dekata me pare. Ka shume me teper mundesi per shkollim dhe marrje informacioni. Ne kete rast une do te beja fajtore eliten intelektuale shqiptare ne kete vend te cilet nuk po i kushtojne sa duhet vemendje sa duhet gjendjes shoqerore te popullsise shqiptare. Poashtu mungesa e investimeve qofte nga qeveria, qofte nga te huajt ne zonat ku banojne shqiptaret vetem sa e mban te perkeqesuar gjendjen. Ketu ne ndihme duhet tu vijne diaspora shqiptaro-maqedonase e cila, me sa kam informacion, eshte goxha e madhe dhe e kamur ne para

----------


## albprofiler

> Lexojeni kete artikullin, pjesa e dyte e "Binladensat e Ballkanit" nga Michael Totten. Pjesa e pare merret me mosmyslimanizmin e Dardanise, kurse e dyta me arabizmin e Maqedonise, dhe megjithese eshte thene shpesh dhe ketu ne forum eshte ajo qe bie me shume ne sy kur shkon atje, a ka shqiptare ne Maqedoni apo arabe qe gabimisht flasin shqip? Merrni mundimin lexojeni:
> 
> http://www.michaeltotten.com/archive...n-ladens-1.php


Ksi shkrimesh presin extremsitat per me rekrutuar edhe ma shume trushperlare.
Mos po mendon se po e permirson gjendjen e Shqiptarve ne Iliride duke e quajt nje pjes tyre te madhe turq apo arab.

Pse nuk  po e goditni gozhden aty ky duhet por po goditni gishtat e juaj.
Ata njerez me ato maskarallaqet e tyre jane krejt nje pakice e vogel ,nuk perbejn as edhe nje perqind te Shqiptarve te Ilirides. Edhe tek ajo pakice qe jane shumica e tyre nuk jane terrorista veçse njerez te mashtruar trushperlar nga kta talibancat . Me i kerkuar mire e mire nuk i gjen ma shume se 100 qe  me te vertet besojn ato maskarallaqe.

Une jetoj ne evrope dhe kam pare edhe holandez belgj qe jau kane shperlar trute, nje belge ,nje grua ja kane shperlar trute e ka shkuar dhe eshte exploduar ne irak. Ka ndoshta ma  shume amerikan ,anglez , gjerman e pjestar te shteteve tjera se sa ka extremsita ne trojet shqiptare te Ilirides. Veç shikoj se çka po bejn ne angli e disa shtete tjera.
Nuk domethene se paska disa pjestar qe jane extremista ne ti shtijm ne nje thes te gjithe.

Nje problem i madh eshte se institucionet tona shteterore , fetare ,organizata joqeveritare e gjithçka tjeter nuk po i kushtojn shume kohe ktij problemi.

Extremistat mezi presin me u shajt pjese te tera te kombit tone , ato kto gabimet tona menjeher i perdorin te ata primitivcat qe po i gjejn.

----------


## faruk_01

te ofendosh dhe te permbuzesh shqiptaret e maqedonise se i takojne fese Islame eshte nje mekat i madh te nderuar vellezer shqiptar, nuk i dij arsyet e atijq e hapi kete teme por me kete tejkalohen kufijt e normales..eshte e vertet se ka te tille qe jane fetar te tepruar por nuk jane gjith te tille, te tille ka edhe ne kosov e shqipri te tille ka kudo, pse hudhni pluhur vetem ndaj neve shqiptareve te maqedonise, me habit fakti se edhe na quani maqedonsa ceshte kjo, cka mundoni te beni ju dhe te tjeret, ju duhet te jepni perkrahje e jo perbuzje, dot ju denoj historia dhe realiteti, tung
me nder dhe respekt vellau i juaj shqiptar nga maqedonia

----------


## LaCosTa

Nuk e di sa keni degjuar per Orthodokset shqiptar ne Maqedoni te cilet kan jetuar ne nje vend te quajtur Reka,ai qytet ka pasur edhe musliman edhe orthodoks ,orthodoksit tani jan asimilu te gjithe ne maqedonc dhe jan shperngulur ne Shkup kurse ne ate vend ende eshte kisha orthodokse, kurse shqiptaret musliman ende jetojn si shqiptar.

----------


## Dorontina

> Maqedoni: Shqiptarë, apo arabë shqipfolës?


*vet titulli asht teper teper provokus !
vetem duhesh me qen serb apo grek me shkru ket

thu edhe shqiptar edhe arab !!!!
sa racista jeni ju disa shkije te ktij forrumi !*

----------


## Zombi

Po pra...Asgje per tu cuditur Kosoven financon Amerika, Maqedonine Arabia. Por perqindja e tyre nuk eshte dhe aq alarmante, jane pak por bejne shume zhurme. 
Me pelqeu stili i Totten, me shiun, peshperimat.....

----------

